# Justice League: The New Frontier(animated)



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Hio (Sep 4, 2007)

I cant see it


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 4, 2007)

Kevin Conroy not doing Batman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)

Hio said:


> I cant see it


really? there must be wrong with your browser...



Bear Walken said:


> Kevin Conroy not doing Batman.


yeah, shame about that, though Batman doesnt have a lot of speaking roles in New Frontier.

Neil Patrick Harris as Bart Allen? HAH! I hope it wouldnt sound like him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hio said:


> I cant see it



gotta watch it on youtube, that's what it said when I tried to watch it.


----------



## zan (Sep 4, 2007)

look pretty pormising.. i hope it can deliver ... 

I kidna of dont like the cast here and there...


----------



## LMJ (Sep 4, 2007)

is this just a dvd movie? or another series? if it is a series then kick ass, i will watch it. If it is a movie then i am not really interested in it.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 4, 2007)

If they going to give that super classical superman look, I am going to laugh.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 4, 2007)

Hal Jordon finally gets some animated love


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

Animesing said:


> is this just a dvd movie? or another series? if it is a series then kick ass, i will watch it. If it is a movie then i am not really interested in it.


DVD
its based on one of the best, if not THE best comic book of the age...



Nexas said:


> Hal Jordon finally gets some animated love


yes Jordan finally gets some love! though he did appear on the Batman as part of the sexist JLA.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 5, 2007)

> yes Jordan finally gets some love! though he did appear on the Batman as part of the sexist JLA.



True but The Batman is about....well Batman. Hal will be nothing but a side character. But he's one of the stars in New Frontier.

Also we totally need GLC animated series.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

oh yes, he has a very big role in NF, probably could be considered as the main character.

and a GLC animated series would be awesome! moreso, imo, if its in continuity with JLU.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!
trailer!


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 20, 2007)

Hal Jordan!  Hell yeah!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 20, 2007)

Whoa, looks awesome!  Too bad they aren't using the voices from the animated series.  When does this come out?  Or is it out already?


----------



## Nexas (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that Adam Strange I spy?


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2007)

When is Justice League Unlimited coming back? D:


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Whoa, looks awesome!  Too bad they aren't using the voices from the animated series.  When does this come out?  Or is it out already?


Out February next year. 



Nexas said:


> Is that Adam Strange I spy?


Yep, that's Adam Strange. I've forgotten he was going to be in NF, hehe.



Gene said:


> When is Justice League Unlimited coming back? D:


It's not.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gene said:


> When is Justice League Unlimited coming back? D:



They show the show on Boomerang.  As for new seasons, it's probably over already.  I would love to watch new seasons of the show, but it doesn't look like they will make any more.  They do have 'Legion of Superheroes' and 'The Batman' at the very least.



Superman Prime said:


> Out February next year.



Sweet.  By the way, have you already seen the Superman & Doomsday one?  And if you have was it any good?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, SD was good, I liked it very much. Very action packed, and it was animated very well.
The voices take some time getting used to though, especially if you've gotten used to the old voices from S:TAS and JL/JLU.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> DVD
> yes Jordan finally gets some love! though he did appear on the Batman as part of the sexist JLA.



He also appeared on Duck Dodgers.


----------



## p4poetic (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this. I'm actually going to buy it too, lol. I just wish it could be aired on television first (catch an audience) than released on DVD.

The casting is really great. 15 years ago Lucy Lawless could of been Wonder Woman in a live action film. Although I don't care for the character, she would of been perfect. How many 5'10 blue eyed actresses who can dye their hair and fight convincingly are out there? Really...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2008)

*Justice League: The New Frontier*




Drops this Tuesday. I peeped the full thing online and it's great. I'm going to cop it.


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2008)

The cover art is pretty goofie But I definately want to see this movie.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2008)

TheRisingPhoenix said:


> The cover art is pretty goofie But I definately want to see this movie.



The whole movie looks like that. Gives it a very 50's feel.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 24, 2008)

Link

Thread's been done.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 26, 2008)

Lawl yeah I made that thread, but this is fresh so...

Anyway, seen it, it was awesome.

Love the MM bits, and Hal's as well. Though I didn't like Boreanz as his VA but I suppose that could be attributed to my having my own Hal Jordan voice in my head... yeah. Also didn't like NPH as Flash, again I have my own Barry Allen voice. 

As far as acting though, they did a swell job, especially Brooke Shields as Carol and Lucy Lawless as Wonder Woman, who I might add, was drawn really beautifully. Really like an Amazon. 
However, they didn't include the bathing scene with the Amazons which was one of the things I looked forward to seeingdrooling lawl, and the Losers part which is understandable anyway since they would have to go over 2 hours to fit everything in.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!
> trailer!


----------



## qks (Feb 28, 2008)

well i already downloaded it lol(im ashamed)

but i thought it was good the barry allen parts were good 


i iwsh jordan got his ring sooner 


the best line in the moive goes to batman tho
to martian manhunter
"i have a $70,000 slither on metorite to stop the one from metropolis i only need to spend a penny on a book of matchs to stop you"

mm hangs his head


----------

